#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις συμφωνητικών

## Theo

Έως πρόσφατα όποτε και μου γεννήθηκε η απορία πίστευα ότι οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επιτηδευματίες δεν αποδίδουν τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις όταν είναι οι 2οι των συμβαλλόμενων.

Δηλαδή νόμιζα ότι αν πχ ένα ΝΠΙΔ σου αναθέσει μια μελέτη και κάνετε και συμφωνητικό και το πάει και το θεωρήσει στη ΔΟΥ του το ΝΠΙΔ εγώ σαν μηχανικός δεν έχω υποχρέωση να το πάω στη ΔΟΥ μου με τριμηνιαία κατάσταση συμφωνητικών.

Διαβάστε παρακάτω ότι όποτε κάνουμε συμφωνητικό πλην του Δημοσίου και του ευρύτερου Δημοσίου το πάμε για θεώρηση με τριμηνιαία κατάσταση.
Παρακάτω είναι του 1ου τριμήνου του 08 αλλά ισχύει και τώρα.


_Υποβολή στις αρμόδιες ΔΟΥ στοιχείων και συμφωνητικών που υπογράφηκαν από 1/4-30/6/2008

Με την ΑΥΟ 1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000 (ΦΕΚ 951/ΒΆ/31.7.2000) καθορίστηκε η υποβολή των συμφωνητικών που καταρτίζουν οι υπόχρεοι, με συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση (διαφορετικά από ό,τι ορίζεται με τον Ν.1882/1990, άρθρο 8, παρ. 16).
Ο τρόπος αυτός υποβολής γίνεται ως εξής:
α) Τα συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζονται μεταξύ επιτηδευματιών ή τρίτων, καταχωρούνται σε κατάσταση, η οποία υποβάλλεται από κάθε υπόχρεο επιτηδευματία για θεώρηση στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ μέχρι την 20ή ημέρα των μηνών Ιανουαρίου - Απριλίου - Ιουλίου - Οκτωβρίου κάθε έτους.
Σε αυτή συμπεριλαμβάνονται τα συμφωνητικά που καταρτίστηκαν το αμέσως προηγούμενο ημερολογιακό τρίμηνο.
β) Στην κατάσταση αυτή αναγράφονται τα στοιχεία κάθε συμφωνητικού (αριθμός και ημερομηνία σύναψης της συμφωνίας, ονοματεπώνυμο, επάγγελμα, διεύθυνση, ΑΦΜ κάθε συμβαλλόμενου στο συμφωνητικό, αντικείμενο συμφωνητικού, ποσό, διάρκεια, λοιπές παρατηρήσεις).
γ) Η κατάσταση με τα αναγραφόμενα στοιχεία που αναφέρονται στις περ. αΆ και βΆ, υποβάλλεται μόνο από κάθε συμβαλλόμενο επιτηδευματία στην αρμόδια για τη φορολογία τού εισοδήματός του ΔΟΥ για θεώρηση και, σε περίπτωση που και οι δύο ή περισσότεροι συμβαλλόμενοι είναι επιτηδευματίες, τότε αρμόδια για τη θεώρηση είναι η ΔΟΥ που φορολογείται ο κάθε συμβαλλόμενος επιτηδευματίας.
Για τον τόπο και χρόνο φύλαξης των συμφωνητικών και καταστάσεων της προηγούμενης παραγράφου ισχύουν ανάλογα οι διατάξεις του Π.Δ.186/1992 περί ΚΒΣ.
Εξαιρούνται οι χρηματιστηριακές επιχειρήσεις από την υποχρέωση υποβολής στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ των συμφωνητικών που καταρτίζουν με τους πελάτες τους και αφορούν πράξεις σχετιζόμενες με μετοχές που είναι εισηγμένες στο Χ.Α. (ΑΥΟ 1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000, παρ. 1).
Επίσης κατΆ εξαίρεση, δεν θεωρούνται τα συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζονται από επιτηδευματίες ή τρίτους με το Δημόσιο, τις τράπεζες, τους οργανισμούς, τις επιχειρήσεις του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα, τους Δήμους και τις Κοινότητες, τις ασφαλιστικές επιχειρήσεις και τις επιχειρήσεις που εκδίδουν κάρτες συναλλαγών, καθώς και με εταιρείες του Ν.1665/1986 (Ν.2682/1999, άρθρο 27, παρ. 6 και Ν.2386/1996, άρθρο 8, παρ. 2).
Με την ΑΥΟΟ 1055905/4564/ΔΕ-Β/5.7.2004 (ΦΕΚ 1074/ΒΆ/15.7.2004) εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση υποβολής καταστάσεων τα χρηματοδοτικά ιδρύματα του άρθρου 2, παρ. 6 του Ν.2076/1992 για τα συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζουν με τους πελάτες τους.
Ακόμη, με την ΑΥΟΟ 1059925/5699/ΔΕ-Β/15.7.2002 (ΦΕΚ 952/ΒΆ/25.7.2002) εξαιρούνται, από την υποβολή των συμφωνητικών που καταρτίζουν, ο ΟΤΕ και οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας με τους πελάτες τους._

----------


## Theo

πλάκα κάνεις ?  :Γέλιο: 

google it

----------


## Evan

στο επιτηδευματίες ή τρίτους στο δεύτερο εννοεί και όλες τις επιχειρήσεις άραγε;

----------


## Theo

Ναι. :Cool:

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Μάλιστα..........

Ρε Theo,όλο κ κάτι θα βρεις να μας κάνεις την καρδιά περιβόλι........αλλά δεν φταις εσύ,εσύ τουλάχιστον μας ενημερώνεις........ΑΛΛΟΙ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ,ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ Κ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΕΣ! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :EEK!:

----------

